# Another 6262 VRT build ! and questions



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

So i started reading the FI forum here in mid august and ive started piecing together a kit for my VR thats been sitting without moving an inch in 3 years. The shell really aint bad with 127km on it (80k miles) Its got some rust from sittin on damp ground for 3 years but im really happy about resurrecting this car because it was planned to go to the wreckers. 

Day 1 








nest in airbox 


















the goods 









Questions.

Do i need to run a different fuel line from the tank to the front ? Im running c2 630/Pro Maf 
A
anyone running BFI .5 mounts on something similar ? I got some at h2o but dunno if theyre gonna do it. 


im converting it to 5spd dont worry !


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Fuel line can stay the same with the addition of an external high pressure pump i.e. walboro. .5 mounts are better than stock, but depending on how much HP you're going to be putting down, she might be a rockin' Good luck with the build though.:beer:


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

im putting rods and a 8.5: 1 spacer in so i would like to max the injectors out.


----------



## WeeZFan69 (Aug 3, 2003)

how are you going to make teh car OBD2?


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

i have the TB/Harness/ECU, i just hope i can re use the rest of the sensors


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

I am upgrading from OBD1 to OBD2 and was told the 95 and earlier MAFs are not suitable to 96 or later OBD2 ECUs; even if it is 'new style' removable type.
Also are you going to adapt the Upper intake for OBD2 TB because I think the bolt pattern doesn't match.
Plus people say the O2 sensor is different, but I would go new on that anyway.


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

o2 is no problem im gonna run a new one to be safe, and i have a c2 pro maf. So hopefully the coil and the cam sensor works no problem and im good to go


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

Right Pro-MAF. Forgot you were doing that. I will probably do the same.


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

how are you adapting your TB to fit on the ob1 mani?


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

I have an OBD2 Upper intake.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

I think the OBD1 coil pack Vr's used a 4 bar FPR, I believe the C2 stuff requires 3Bar FPR. You might want to check with C2 and verify which one you have, since your going OBD2.


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

thats a good tip, i think the new sowftware runs a 3 bar so i will have to swap that


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

optiks said:


> im putting rods and a 8.5: 1 spacer in so i would like to max the injectors out.


why put in aftermarket forge rods where stock forge rods can handle up to ~100tq a piece and the weakest link in the vr short block is the pistons... 

:beer:


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

so you are saying people are making 500 whp on stock bottom end ? because im totally willing to try that  i really dont want to put in rods just for the pistons to grenade


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

Yes, people have made into the 500's on a stock bottom end. That being said a safer limit of 450 wtrq would be wiser unless you are getting a custom tune for your setup.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

optiks said:


> so you are saying people are making 500 whp on stock bottom end ?


Affirmative.


----------



## Rmeitz167 (Dec 16, 2007)

For a while there was quite a few people at 500whp on stock bottom ends. Ide try it man, just visually inspect the pistons at the very least. Your off to a good start with the 6262.


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

I say you will definitely hit 500whp. Good luck! :thumbup:

I would add piston before rods IMO.


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

Bthornton10 said:


> I say you will definitely hit 500whp. Good luck! :thumbup:
> 
> I would add piston before rods IMO.


+1. Pistons are the weak link.


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

now that my rod plan is out the window, id like to leave the bottom end untouched  what plan of attack do you guys suggest to get the motor ready? Crack the head, install head studs and spacer and slap it all together ? or should i pull the pistons out of the bores which i dont feel like doing 


Pete


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

Did you happen to get compression/leakdown numbers before you pulled the motor?
If not once you get the head off you will know more or less the condition of the bores. If the bores look good just run with it. You could still do cold leakdown but whatever.


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

I would do the timing chains while the engine is out. If you didn't already do so and maybe a new thermostat and a aluminium crack pipe.


----------



## WeeZFan69 (Aug 3, 2003)

I think your really gonna like that 6262... I wanted one pretty bad but can't afford the fueling to run it right now since I'm only OBD1 . Went with a T3/T4 with a .82 AR exhaust side instead. Once I go with bigger injectors I'd most certainly upgrade to a 6262


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

vergessen wir es said:


> Did you happen to get compression/leakdown numbers before you pulled the motor?
> If not once you get the head off you will know more or less the condition of the bores. If the bores look good just run with it. You could still do cold leakdown but whatever.



Nay on those 2 , but i can jump the starter and do a comp test, but i didnt think it was a big deal, the shell is a bit rusty but the motor seems healthy to me 


And to Bthornton ! Im am slapping a crack pipe in there but i was gonna let the chains go, its got 80k on it? what do you guys suggest i am very open to suggestions. Ive had BT cars before (1.8t and a diesel) but never a vrt 

Pete


----------



## WeeZFan69 (Aug 3, 2003)

having the motor out now and the trans is going to be off I'd say it would definately be a good time to do the timing chains.


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

where are you boys welding on your fittings for a catch can ?


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

WeeZFan69 said:


> having the motor out now and the trans is going to be off I'd say it would definately be a good time to do the timing chains.


 I would def do the chains if they have never been done. Usually around 100k they should be done. IMO.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

optiks said:


> where are you boys welding on your fittings for a catch can ?


there is already a port off the valve cover for a catch can setup...:thumbup:


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

excellent ! You guys are vrt gods on here. I can only work on this bastard on saturdays , so expect an update every sat til shes done :thumbup:


----------



## charlie hayes (Jun 4, 2007)

optiks said:


> now that my rod plan is out the window, id like to leave the bottom end untouched  what plan of attack do you guys suggest to get the motor ready? Crack the head, install head studs and spacer and slap it all together ? or should i pull the pistons out of the bores which i dont feel like doing
> 
> 
> Pete




Spacer, head studs, torque it and call it a day. If it blows build it better or get a better stock engine. :beer:


----------



## Rmeitz167 (Dec 16, 2007)

charlie hayes said:


> Spacer, head studs, torque it and call it a day. If it blows build it better or get a better stock engine. :beer:


Agreed.vr's are a dime a dozen, rock it til it pops.


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

PjS860ct said:


> there is already a port off the valve cover for a catch can setup...:thumbup:


i see the one , where does the other port go to ?:sly:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

optiks said:


> i see the one , where does the other port go to ?:sly:[/QUOTE
> 
> other port on the catch can? usually you can just vent it off to the atmosphere or re route it back to the turbo intake pipe...


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

gotcha, i figured since it already has a breather on it the other line went to the valve cover also. Ill just vent it , dont want that ****ty oil going back in


----------



## radoman57 (Jan 16, 2007)

Rmeitz167 said:


> Agreed.vr's are a dime a dozen, rock it til it pops.


Excellent advice, the long block is always going to be the least expensive component of any turbo build.


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

So I'm workin on a deal on a obd1 b4 passat vr6 on the cheap for a spare motor and a 5 Spd trans. Can you gurus tell me if the clutch pedal will work from a b4?


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

did some work today here is the only photo i took , stock intake mani is not lookin like its gonna clear


----------



## dr_dirtg (Oct 7, 2003)

Looks good. What are you doing for intercooling? 

can't wait to start my turbo vr build.


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

i plan on running a precision 600 hp FMIC


----------



## dr_dirtg (Oct 7, 2003)

Are you buying any stuff locally? Piping? Clamps? Etc. ?


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

are you local ? the clamps i am buying from Traction truck shop on airport road (now veterens memorial parkway or whatever ) 

I think stainless T bolts are like 5 bucks a piece there


----------



## dr_dirtg (Oct 7, 2003)

yea i'm local 

Ah the truck shops. Cool. 

I wont start my build till a couple or few months from now... things didn't work out as planned so I have to put it off to a winter project. 

I'm putting a t3/t4 60trim on my vr corrado. I'm not aiming for such high power thou... Only in the 300-350 range (10-13psi max). 
But I'm hoping for a sooner power band with a .63 a/r. 
Since our cars redline in the low 6k range, I would like the boost to come in around 3k, as opposed to 4 or higher. 
I'm also going a/w instead. Dont want to ruin the corrado's esthetics with a fmic and some no name aftermarket bumper.


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

sick man! my tuning redlines at 7200 so thats not too bad if it spools at 4 

are you building this in london ?


----------



## dr_dirtg (Oct 7, 2003)

Yes London. 
I'm gonna run c2 chip so I should have an increased rev limiter also. But I rather play in the safer/longer lasting zone u know. 

Plus it's a semi daily driver so waiting till 4krpm when not racing won't be that much fun.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

dr_dirtg said:


> But I'm hoping for a sooner power band with a .63 a/r.
> .


 do you like spinning your tires and breaking parts? bcus that is what the t3 .63 exhaust housing will do to your vr6 when you turbo it... minimum of t3 .82 or t4 .68 

but its your car... just my .02:beer:


----------



## dr_dirtg (Oct 7, 2003)

PjS860ct said:


> do you like spinning your tires and breaking parts? bcus that is what the t3 .63 exhaust housing will do to your vr6 when you turbo it... minimum of t3 .82 or t4 .68
> 
> but its your car... just my .02:beer:


 I'll be putting in a electronic boost controller. Custom built to keep the pressure to a minimum when a) not driving/rolling a certain speed b) dependent on certain gear an c) dependent on rpm. We haven't decided what levels of boost to allow yet, but that's the plan. 
And even with a mbc, I could just keep the boost to a minimum for daily driving.


----------



## thebigmacd (Aug 17, 2004)

dr_dirtg said:


> I'll be putting in a electronic boost controller. Custom built to keep the pressure to a minimum when a) not driving/rolling a certain speed b) dependent on certain gear an c) dependent on rpm. We haven't decided what levels of boost to allow yet, but that's the plan.
> And even with a mbc, I could just keep the boost to a minimum for daily driving.


 I guess I better get designing that thing eh? lol 

Hi Pete, I'm the one designing/building the boost controller for him. Small world, isn't it!


----------



## dr_dirtg (Oct 7, 2003)

Lol. What r u doing online don't u have work?? 

Yea small indeed.


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

Hello Keith ! I'm building a simple 2 mbc and a vac solenoid 2 stage controller. 


Bthornton ! Got the tuning and pro maf today thanks man!!


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

Good to know that it got there. Hope you enjoy it. :beer:


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

Better make fat power man or I'm throwing it thru your window


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

need more questions answered bros ! 

What are the pros and cons of a lightweight vs stock flywheel on this setup ? 
Will 1 walbro 255 do the trick ?


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

Meitz ! got the ARP studs. THis is now the recycled VRT build , theres like 10 different forum members parts on this car


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

Completed today: 

pedal cluster went in, decided to keep the fatty brake pedal for now  
Pulled a non ABS booster from a parts car and threw it in there. 
Found a clutch master cyl in a bunch of spare parts so i bolted that up 
pulled the round plug-> Fuse panel harness so i can adapt it to obd2 or if thats too hard get an obd2 one 

thats it for today, til next sat


----------



## dr_dirtg (Oct 7, 2003)

thats it?? I was expecting more progress 

You already have your turbo mounted... How many of the 8x30 and how many of the 8x35mm studs are used on a vr6 for the exhaust manifold?

I want to buy some ahead of time without ripping apart my motor to find out...


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

add me to msn my local bud 

[email protected] 

thats right! that is my email


----------



## Rmeitz167 (Dec 16, 2007)

optiks said:


> Meitz ! got the ARP studs. THis is now the recycled VRT build , theres like 10 different forum members parts on this car


my vrt partout is now split up into 7 local cars and about 17 others haha. gotta love it


----------



## dr_dirtg (Oct 7, 2003)

JDM??!!
:what::what::what::what::what::what:


Well, I hope you at least grew out of that nonsense.....:screwy:


----------

